# Trying this again. Roman meeting tribe RP



## chiz (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello there. I made a thread here a while ago where i was looking for an RP where my character was basically a roman soldier and your character would be a member of a tribe. i got a responbse on that and i like it so far, ( its still going on)  but i would like to do it again with someone else.

Now the "tribe" thing doesnt have to be locked realistically. like you dont have to be a "germanic" tribe or whatever.

your characters tribe could be based on american tribes, african tribes or any of the sort, you know one, you can be that.

Your characters gender doesnt matter neither does the species.

The general idea for the RP is that my character is a soldier, a Centurion to be exact, who has survived a battle. He is bloody, injured and scared and runs int oyou / your tribe, and hilarity ensues fro mthere.

the rp doesnt have to be NSFW but i dont mind if we mix any NSFW elements in there, just gotta make some sense is all 

so yeah if you are interested and wanna ask any questions or talk details, please hit me up


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 23, 2016)

ME


----------



## chiz (Sep 23, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> ME



well send me a DM then and we can start talking


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 23, 2016)

DM?
im kinda new


----------



## chiz (Sep 23, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> DM?
> im kinda new


oh you click on my profile picture and click "start a conversation" that will send me a direct message


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 23, 2016)

ok


----------



## Yuterupii (Oct 24, 2016)

I've seen all your threads and I'm thoroughly interested in all of them lmao


----------

